# kdm con Kde 3.1.1, leeeento!

## trespass

Salve a tutti, continuano le mie peripezie Gentooniane, ho installato kde 3.1.1 e quindi il nuovo kdm  (credo). Cmq ho notato che da quando ho fatto l'upgrade linux impiega 2 (!!) minuti per caricarlo mentre con la versione 3.1 era praticamnte istantaneo.. è impazzito il mio computer o anche voi avete notato rallentamenti vari? ciao e grazie

max

----------

## bsolar

Credo che il tuo problema sia il tempo di caricamento di Xfree piuttosto che kdm.

Prova a riemergere fontconfig.

```
# emerge fontconfig
```

----------

## trespass

grazie mille.. funziona perfettamente ora!

----------

## Sym

bsolar ne sa una più del diavolo   :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Sym wrote:*   

> bsolar ne sa una più del diavolo  

 

 :Cool:  grazie...

----------

